# How fast do you jog?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

on the treadmill, what is the average speed? Mine is 6.5- 7.0. I am able to jog 7.7 and maintain that speed, I am able to jog 8.5 but I can't do it for the whole time I'm exercising. It will make my knees hurt but it won't get me tired. I can jog 9.0 but I won't last long doing that.


----------



## epic (Aug 9, 2007)

I don't run on a treadmill but my aerobic speed (~75% of maximum heart rate) would be 6.68 mph (10.70 km/h).


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Yeah, I don't run on a treadmill, I just try and go as fast as I can comfortably.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

I jog 10-15 min after each gym session on the treadmill. I try to keep my pulse at 60-75% of maximum beats/min (bpm), so in my case that would be like 160-180 bpm for optimum fat burning.

In order to maintain that, I have to jog at around 10 km/h. At the end i usually throw 1 to 3 mins at 15 km/h.


----------



## HeyImAnAlien (Jan 30, 2012)

Jog? 4mph

Run? Maybe 5-6?


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Usually end up spluttering my guts out at some point. The loveliness of smoking. =]

But on a treadmill 6-7 is ample, anything above 8 will be a push and no longer a jog.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

I HATE the treadmill. But when I do end up on it, I usually am around 6ish. Not that fast.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

I walk at 4, jog at 6.5. Seems to work well enough.


----------



## Kissadilla (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm a slow one. Back when I was jogging 20 miles/week I was so proud of being able to run a nine minute mile! Haha. My jogging pace is 5.0 or so. My knees hate running, so usually I do 2 miles at 12% grade at 4.0mph.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I start a run at 4-4.5 mph on the treadmill.


----------



## Crystalize (Aug 22, 2010)

usually try to stick to 6.0 for half an hour. any higher and it tends to give me blister feet the next day.


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

When does a jog become a run?

I have done 6.5 mph on level 15 elevation(max)

Without the elevation, I have done 10 mph

I haven't used the treadmill lately though. I typically warm up on a bike or elliptical


----------



## quietmusicman (Feb 3, 2012)

Fastest mile in my peak physical shape was about 5:45 mins


----------



## Williams (May 29, 2010)

I'm not sure how fast my jogging pace is (maybe around 8 to 9 min mile), but I usually mix it up with intermittent sprints and use the slow jogging as rest in between.


----------



## Rick189 (Apr 14, 2011)

On the electric tredmill, I ccan maintain around 8.5 for 15-20 minutes, but when I'm running out on the street, it's around a 6.5 or 7 for nearly a whole hour, but I don't tend to pace myself, so I could probably run longer if I did.. 
I give my thighs a thrashing.


----------



## AJFA88 (Jun 16, 2007)

i havent really worked on speed in a long time. I remember about more than a year ago i did 4 miles in 34 minutes..so i must have been running around 7.

i love jogging, and lately ive been jogging at speed 5, however i've been using the elevation feature, and its quite a challenge sometimes. on speed 5, elevation 15(max) i did 2:30 minutes and burned close to 100 calories. insane....

about a week ago i decided to go on a 1 hour jog. i ran 50 minutes non stop, switching elevation from 5 to 7. i burned 702 calories :O


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

On a treadmill I can run on 9 for about 10 mins. 
I run at 6.5 and 7.5 for about 45mins. Mostly at 7.5, but I switch to 6.5 for a minute every 5 or 10 minutes. 

I run trails mostly now, and go for about 5 to 7 km runs. Time varies.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

The treadmill says 6.8 for my usual cruising speed. As I've lost weight from 180-165 I've been picking up speed. Asthma sucks--I'd go much faster without it.


----------



## immortal80 (Feb 25, 2009)

my 5k running time is on average around 28 minutes. not so great haha.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

i can jog uphil on an incline treadmill of 15 for 10 or so minutes at a moderate pace idk speed.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm going to say 5.0 is what I put the speed on and I run for 45 to 60 minutes


----------



## Rick189 (Apr 14, 2011)

I ran 10.5 with an incline of 2.0 for 20 minutes today, then for the last 3 minutes 
I managed to run at 13.5 with an include of 3.0. After that I was sweating like a pig and had to rest for 5 minutes. lol


----------



## J.T. (Jan 9, 2009)

I love to go for 4 mile runs on the bike trail. In fact, that's where I'm going after this post. 

4 miles takes me about 27 minutes. So about 8.9 mph for 4 mile jogs. If I really push myself, I can increase this to about 9.2 mph, but I don't like to go all out. It is actually better to not train at full intensity most of the time.

P.S., if any of you-all have a bike trail near by, I highly recommend you jog out there rather than on a treadmill. It's really fun and scenic.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I have trails across the road from my house and run out there normally once or twice a week.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

sanspants08 said:


> The treadmill says 6.8 for my usual cruising speed. As I've lost weight from 180-165 I've been picking up speed. Asthma sucks--I'd go much faster without it.


My Paxil fat has done the same.

The weight can fluctuate by simply not eating - I exercise that much!

I don't time myself, but I can estimate that I run at the rate of 8 to 8:30 a mile pretty easily. There are times (not enough) where I push myself to run faster. I always worry about running out of energy toward the end of the run if I go too hard in mile three or four.

People here know I go for 6 miles four times a week (without Paxil, I was 6'3" and 190lbs - with big legs. :stu)


----------



## immortal80 (Feb 25, 2009)

J.T. said:


> I love to go for 4 mile runs on the bike trail. In fact, that's where I'm going after this post.
> 
> 4 miles takes me about 27 minutes. So about 8.9 mph for 4 mile jogs. If I really push myself, I can increase this to about 9.2 mph, but I don't like to go all out. It is actually better to not train at full intensity most of the time.
> 
> P.S., if any of you-all have a bike trail near by, I highly recommend you jog out there rather than on a treadmill. It's really fun and scenic.


yup, that's exactly what i do. i hate the treadmill. going nowhere fast. haha.

plus, you can't beat the fresh air, the scenery, the sounds and smells.


----------

